# EXCLUSIVE - SNEAK PEEK - Pegasus Hobbies' T2 Aerial HK test shot



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Hey, look what I found:










Swung by Pegasus Hobbies to take a look at the test shot of their upcoming Aerial Hunter-Killer kit from "Terminator 2: Judgement Day".

We haven't heard much about this (though the Ground Tank HK has been discussed), so it was a pleasant surprise to see it this far along in development. I was expecting to see an SLA engineering prototype (generally the first stage of development), but when Larry brought out this box of parts........








........ I realized they were much further along. (Though it looks like a Formula 1 race car, test shots are usually done using whatever plastic is left over from the day's production run. This means that you can get oddly colored HK's as well as a mix of materials - styrene, ABS, vinyl, or combos thereof. Larry tells me that the final kit will use the usual ABS material.)

Some obvious caveats before proceeding: 
*- This is an early test shot. * Pegasus has already given the factory some notes based on this test shot. The next test shot is due in soon. It's an iterative process.

*- The molds haven't been refined or polished. This affects the fit of some parts as well as the surface texture.

- Pegasus is aware this needs to be a smooth kit.

- This build was just a quick build with a quick coat of Tamiya Primer.*

What's immediately apparent is that the level of detail - 

























Remember what I said about the *fit* of the parts on a test shot? - 








Obviously, these gaps will go bye-bye.......

The thrusters here are glued in place, but Pegasus is trying to get them engineered so they rotate:









There will be a base (complete with some skulls):









More in the next post......

Gene


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

....And.... we're back - 

I'm not sure if these are landing gear or if they are grabbers or what - 








To me they look like landing gear. They aren't movable, but I figure someone will come up with a way to reposition them.......

The "globes" on the underside here will be molded in clear so we can add the searchlights - 

















There will be clear parts for the tail navigation light and the tail pieces will be in two halves in case you want to run a LED up there to light them. 

And since Fluke will no doubtly chime in asking for _exact_ measurements, here you go:









That tile is 12". I measured the kit and came up with 9.25" (I may be off by as much as 1/16", though......  )

OK, the next three questions are probably gonna be, "Chrome?", "When?", "How Much?", right?

Chrome is being discussed with the factory. Because chroming is a bit of a beast, and because Larry wants to get this out soon, it is *highly likely* that the first issue of the kit will be in gray plastic _only_. The second run of kits would be in chrome. This may be separated by a period of several months depending on the chroming system and the factory. There is no plan for built ups with this release.

Larry really wants to see this come out ASAP. That said, this was the first test shot. Notes were given and another test shot is due in soon. If the notes were followed, progress is being made. If something has to be repeated...... well, it adds time. To avoid people getting their hopes up too much for an early release, let's just say it *should* be out in the fall.

As for price - well, that's also up in the air. Likely, there will be two price points for this - gray plastic and chromed. Yes, you will have to pay a bit more for chroming. What those prices will be aren't ready to be released yet, but if the ballparks Larry mentioned are met, it's right in line with the rest of Pegasus' offerings - good quality, unique subjects, reasonable prices.

Other notes - 
Though Trumpeter did the tooling for the Nautilus kit, they weren't available for this one. (I told you not to expect every Pegasus kit to be tooled by them....)

The Ground Tank HK is still under development. It is far more complicated and will take more time to get to the test shot stage. We didn't talk release dates for it.

Scale - I'll have to watch the movie again to get an ide of the scale of these things. I'm not sure if Fantasy II built the Aerial and Ground HK's in the same scale or not. (I worked on the film, but for 4-Ward Productions. We nuked L.A.)

Anyways, I'll keep you posted on this one. Really looking forward to it. (I even have some ideas for modifications........  )

Gene


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks, Gene. That looks great!

I can see that I need to take a trip over to Montclair again soon. That is, if they have the test shot on display.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Trek Ace said:


> Thanks, Gene. That looks great!
> 
> I can see that I need to take a trip over to Montclair again soon. That is, if they have the test shot on display.


By all means, go out there, but the test shot might not be on display yet. Once they get a little closer, they usually put on in a display case in the model section.

(They will get their Nautilus kits in soon. Another good reason to go.....)

Gene


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

GKvfx said:


> By all means, go out there, but the test shot might not be on display yet. Once they get a little closer, they usually put on in a display case in the model section.
> 
> (They will get their Nautilus kits in soon. Another good reason to go.....)
> 
> Gene


I stopped by there last week on my way back to LA from the NAB conference in Las Vegas, and walked away with a Nautilus kit - which I paid for, of course!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

It looks fantastic! One of my Grail kits. So glad this is getting closer and wasn't shelved. I have to say Pegasus is now a major player in the sci-fi fantasy modeling world.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I kinda like it with the formula 1 color scheme!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks a ton for the pics and info, Gene! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

John P said:


> I kinda like it with the formula 1 color scheme!


Sponsored by Cyberdyne Systems!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How would it look in Alclad ...? Hmm ...


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's sweet! :thumbsup: The detail is very nice. Thanks for sharing this with us, Gene.


----------



## ONEYE (Apr 22, 2013)

So very cool. Definitely on my list of kits to get.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you Pegasus Hobbies.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

SteveR said:


> How would it look in Alclad ...? Hmm ...


yeah.
If it CAME chromed, I'd strip it and Alclad it anyway.

Man I hope these guys do an 1/6 Endoskeleton.

I'd have the T-800 arm wrestle the Cylon Centurion.

I wonder who'd win.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Outstanding. Thanks for all the information and the photos. I greatly look forward to adding this and the HK Tank to my BUILT model collection.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I know people have concerns with chroming. I've seen some of their chrome rims and they are super shiny. Obviously, since the entire sprue is chromed, you cannot avoid the sprue stub touch ups.

As for the idea of a large scale Endoskeleton - lemme shoot that down now (sorry). The schedule is tight to get these kits out as it is, and I'm not even sure if it covers "figures". (Licenses are usually very specific to what is covered, what can be done, and a period in time which everything has to happen.)

Now, if you guys make this line of kits the most popular kits in the history of model kit sales, we'll talk some more...... 

Gene


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

If people want an EndoSkeleton there are many options out there- I have a model kit in my stash and an 18" articulated figure.
The HKs have been much rarer and I think are very nice designs- I am so happy they will be mass produced as model kits soon. 
Thanks for the preview photos- now I hope they get to the shelves before I get married and all funds get diverted to keeping afloat...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I was looking forward to this kit already, but having seen those photos, now I really want one (or two). Seriously, that looks great. 

Sean


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

So when the kit was first announced it was mentioned that they would each come with 1/35 endoskeletons. Can you confirm whether or not it's still going to happen?


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

nice kit , how much is it?

which tank kit.
small tanks from T2 and T3 
or the big one from T1


----------



## Bellerophon (Jun 4, 2011)

Those are the gaps on the test shot?! C'mon, who here couldn't fill those gaps? They're tiny compared to the wing roots on the Revell Starfury.

Good news about the wait is it gives the 500 kits in my basement a chance to get built first.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

robiwon said:


> So when the kit was first announced it was mentioned that they would each come with 1/35 endoskeletons. Can you confirm whether or not it's still going to happen?


Larry and I discussed that figures would be a cool addition, but I haven't heard if they are a 'go' or if they have permission (via a license) to do them. Besides, is a 9 1/4" Aerial HK actually 1/35th?

Gene


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, what happened? The original announcement (and still listed on their site) said these kits would be 1/35, the same size as the old Horizon kit. It was a lot bigger than 9 1/4 inches at 15 inches! This model is going to be just a bit bigger than the toy from the last movie.

Wow, my very first dissapointment with Pegasus.....

Original Horizon kit.
http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/AERIEL HUNTER KILLER PAGE.htm

Pegasus online catolog, all the way to the bottom.
http://pegasushobbies.net/catalog/images/2011catalog.pdf


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Well, scale is an issue - I have no idea what size these things are supposed to be. If you are going by the Horizon box, who is to say _that one_ isn't off? (Not a challenge to you, but scale on these fictious craft has always been an issue. And with no "tells" like a cockpit canopy or door or a shot in the movie with Endo's standing next to them, it's hard to determine an accurate size.)

As for the figure, they didn't list them in the catalog and I can't remember if Larry initially said they would be included. I'll call him today......

Gene


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree scale is an issue, and who really knows. I'll counterpoint with Horizon establishing that at 1/35 scale it would be 15 inches long. With Pegasus changing that to 9 1/4 then they must have based that off of _something_.

I may stick to the Horizon kit just because of the size difference.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

So this kit would be at 1/57 scale _IF_ Horizon was right in the first place...


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I really hope the Aerial HK doesn't devlolve into a "panel lines" or "toe in" level debate. Larry and I traded some emails today about this whole thing, and here's some news:

First off, the license is for Terminator 2, not T-1. So all of the designs are based off of references for the second film. Which means if there are (were) size changes between the two films, Pegasus is going with the second film. If memory serves me correctly, T2 used an all new Ground HK, but the same Aerial HK as T1.

Pegasus managed to get great reference on the Ground HK (including using the filming prop as a partial reference), but has to rely on photo references for the Aerial HK (not sure where the filming prop is). The Ground HK prop is one big miniature........

The Aerial HK was filmed along with the Ground HK, so the assumption is they are in the same physical space, and thus they are the same scale. That can be deceptive since they may purposefully have been built to different scales in order to force the perspective of the shot (ie: give it more depth). And in some of those photos, the Aerial HK looks smaller than the Ground HK. Based on what I've seen of the Ground HK and the Aerial HK, they look like they are proportioned correctly. Look, at a certain point, you just have to make a command decision and go with something. Lemme dig up my old Cinefex and talk to some of the guys that I know worked on that section of the film and see if I can find out some more info.

The 1/35th Endoskeletons ARE INDEED covered by the license and planned. But they will be a separate little accessory set and not included with the Aerial or Ground HKs. Pegasus doesn't want to hold up the development of the HKs for the figures and this allows you buy as many as you want - a few or an army. Cool.

Sounds like Randy over at Voodoo lighting FX is interested in doing a lighting set (cool!).

Pegasus is tweaking a few things - one of which I noticed - so if it's late, y'all have Larry's permission to blame me. :dude:

Larry wants to get the *unchromed* version of the Aerial HK in the $40-$50 pricepoint. (Chrome *will* be extra and price is TBD.) Larry is pretty good when it comes to prices, but since there are still a few variables left to be set (namely factory schedules and shipping), let's just think positively and hope for the best.

More later.......

Gene


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

GK, I do appreciate all your inside info and knowledge on the subject. I do look forward to these kits as I'm sure they will be great sellers. I also applaud Pegasus (as I always have) for going after and putting out great kits of some fantastic ships that more mainstream companies have mindlessly passed over. 

I do hope though, you can understand my disappointment, and maybe others, that when Pegasus announced a 1/35 Aerial HK kit it was and will be directly compared to the only other 1/35 Aerial HK out there and that the new kit is almost a full 6 inches smaller.

It is also great news that the Endos will be available separately! Maybe we will get a box of figures in different poses. If not, modding a figure that small would be easy at that scale.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I think the AHK from the first movie was a different model:










I also might add that the scale issue doesn't bother me at all, the size of the Pegasus kit is perfect for me.

edit: I found more pictures of the filming miniature from the first movie (it looks really crude) here:

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/6321614


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the sneak peek! 
Im REALLY looking forward to this one


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

electric indigo said:


> ........I found more pictures of the filming miniature from the first movie (it looks really crude) here:
> 
> http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/6321614


Yeah, it dawned on me that they probably re-did _both_ models so they could get pyro versions. I remember them saying that the first ones were just paint, but the T2 versions had to be chromed (vacuum metallized) and it was a pain.

What's interesting in that link is the size - 43" @ 1/6 scale. If those numbers are true, that means that the Pegasus kit AND the Horizon kit are both "off" - (43x6)/35 = 7.37" Maybe the catalog listing is off? If it were a 1/6th scale miniature, the Horizon kit _would_ be closer.

Here's one of the photos Pegasus was using:








(We got some off of the DVD and a couple other crew guys helped out. Sadly, had they been using digital cameras instead of film, there might be more of them to use.)

Based on the mockup of the Ground HK I saw, I think the proportions are right. I always thought the HK's were more like drones than Apache Helicopters, but that's me.



robiwon said:


> GK, I do appreciate all your inside info and knowledge on the subject. I do look forward to these kits as I'm sure they will be great sellers. I also applaud Pegasus (as I always have) for going after and putting out great kits of some fantastic ships that more mainstream companies have mindlessly passed over.
> 
> I do hope though, you can understand my disappointment, and maybe others, that when Pegasus announced a 1/35 Aerial HK kit it was and will be directly compared to the only other 1/35 Aerial HK out there and that the new kit is almost a full 6 inches smaller.......


Yeah, I do get that. If I had a choice, we'd be getting a kit that was 2' long.......

Gene


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Haha, I would definately take one that was 2' long, but will settle for 9 inches instead.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

"That's what she s..." 

Oh, never mind.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Trek Ace said:


> "That's what she s..."
> 
> Oh, never mind.


LOL, that's one of my favorite lines....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Trek Ace ...YOU ROCK! *:dude: :thumbsup:

Remember when this board was nothing but fun and less rivet 
counting?

Man those where the dayz :tongue:

Actually it was more on the Polar Lights page...that
was so goofy at times...even the Moderators were crazy!:hat: :woohoo:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> yeah.
> If it CAME chromed, I'd strip it and Alclad it anyway.
> 
> Man I hope these guys do an 1/6 Endoskeleton.
> ...


Id wager 200 Quatloos on the T-800


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

_Really_ looking forward to this (and the H/K tank)! Shame it's not the same size as the Horizon, but I'll go with a smaller size compared to the crudity of the Horizon kit (it really stunk). Bought one off eBay a year ago or so and immed. turned around and sold it off.

I'd also forgo a chromed version.

Can't wait for this - thank you Pegasus!!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

*Update time!*

Pegasus' latest test shot is in and they did a quick build + some Alclad. And this thing looks awesome. We had a bunch of guys geeking out over this last weekend. This test shot incorporates some notes from the last test shot (which is the grey primer one seen here).

Oh, yeah, I took some pictures - 

















Yes, the engines can be rotated.









For the quick build, the clear parts were just left off.



















One comment I made when I saw the earlier test shot was that the fan blades in the engines were too close to the edge of the engine can. That's been fixed - 


















I have a leftover scrap of a "real" T2 HK. Turns out it's one of the landing pads (or a claw of some kind. Not really sure *what* it is.....) - 









This thing is really close to being done. There's some technical model-kit stuff that needs to be finished up before they go into production, but in terms of major revisions and things that the factory needs to address to achieve the look of the prop, I think they've nailed it. (I know that is relative and that some here have exacting standards and views as to the size/scale of the "real" thing - but this thing really does look trick when Alclad'd. And with lights and a diorama base..... lots of diorama possibilities.) Like most of Pegasus' kits, the initial release will not be chromed. A chromed version may come down the line. (There's some additional factory stuff they need to do for the chroming that would delay the release.) Figures will not be included. (They're coming later.)

Pricepoint still appears to be on target. (When Larry has a better idea of the costs and he's sure the price isn't gonna jump, I'll update you all.)

For now, start planning the diorama possibilities.

Gene


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update and photos.

Well that looks like being fun to model. Another Pegasus model on my list.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. I already start imagining other-than-chrome paint jobs.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great pics and info, GKvfx!  Thanks for the preview! That was above and beyond the call of duty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow - Pegasus is making some great kits! Can't believe we're getting all these kits from them!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking forward to getting this. Thanks for the sneak peek. 

Sean


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I'm still not happy about the tiny size of the model, would have preferred something a little bigger. *But I will concede and say it does look pretty good and will definitely be buying one or two or three!* The fan blades look to be the models weak point though. Not much detail there, but there are a plethora of PE aftermarket parts that can be used to spruce up that area. I'm sure we will also see some detail kits for this come out as well from the usual sources too.

Looks to be an easy kit to light since it does not have a million tiny windows like a Trek kit! I wonder who will be the first to put motors in one to make spinning fan blades? LoL!

Can't wait to see what the little Endo's look like. Hopefully we wont have to wait too long for their release. Do we know if they will be in different poses or just standing straight? At that size modding them should be easy. At least easier than re-sculpting say a military type figure. 

Another big *WIN* for Pegasus!!


----------



## vectorzero (Mar 16, 2013)

WANT ONE.

Are they going to make it available for international shipment?


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh man, Oh man, Oh man!!!!!!:woohoo:I-DO-WANT!!!!!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

robiwon said:


> Can't wait to see what the little Endo's look like. Hopefully we wont have to wait too long for their release. Do we know if they will be in different poses or just standing straight? At that size modding them should be easy. At least easier than re-sculpting say a military type figure.
> 
> Another big *WIN* for Pegasus!!


 I'll have to look around for the source again, but I recall a statement from Pegasus that the endo set will be similar in concept to the old Airfix "multipose" kits, in that you'll have a box of mix-and-match endo parts so you can swap around arms & legs to make different poses.


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Well I'm still not happy about the tiny size of the model, would have preferred something a little bigger. *But I will concede and say it does look pretty good and will definitely be buying one or two or three!*


I think they probably went with a tad smaller-than-optimal size so the HK tank coming out could be in the same scale (it's quite a bit bigger, if'n I'm not mistaken).


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Hopefully chromed kits will show up like the Martian War Machine did.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

JimPV said:


> I think they probably went with a tad smaller-than-optimal size so the HK tank coming out could be in the same scale (it's quite a bit bigger, if'n I'm not mistaken).


Now,.......
I've got the Vinyl flying HK, which claims to be 1/35 and its quite a bit larger, than this 1/32 flying HK, can anyone cite a size reference?

While I love the Pegasus stuff, they cheated on the size of the Space Ark claiming 1/350 when the 'actual' length of the thing was on a black board in the dern'd movie.

I'm just wondering which one is closest to its claimed scale.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think there has been any official news of how big the "real" FHK was. Just some pretty impressive screen cap/behind the scenes comparisons made. In the end, we were spoiled by the Horizon kit by it being called 1/35 and excepting it's 16 inches as "accurate". If the Horizon kit never existed, we would all except Pegasus' size as accurate. The problem is we now have two kits of the same ship, both listed as 1/35 but different sizes. There are going to be those who argue which one is accurate. Personally, I just like bigger models so I'm going with the Horizon as the preferred "accurate" scale, but that is a moot point. I'll buy the Pegasus kit because it's going to be a great kit, regardless if they got the scale wrong, lol.

Oh and ClubTepes, if your Horizon kit is unbuilt and you ever want to sell it for a reasonable price, let me know....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Robi,
I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Diamond Comics has the kit in their Previews catalogue for October release at USD 40.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> Robi,
> I'll keep you in mind.


Thanks.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Come with me if you want to live....


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

electric indigo said:


> Thanks for the pics. I already start imagining other-than-chrome paint jobs.


First thing I thought of was digital camo. We have it now, so I'm sure they'll have it in the future.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IMO opinion part of the machine's psychological approach was a demoralizing in-your-face presence. Theyre was no doubt where they were and where they were going- you just had no hope when they showed up.
In current day the T-1000 drove a police car with all roof lights blazing while Reese did not even use headlights. Following this I think one painted blood-red would be fitting


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I've seen enough chromed HKs, so I'll definitely try something different on this kit. How about Apache gunship olive drab, USMC lo-vis grey, or private contractor white (like the MNU equipment in "District 9").


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

So does anybody else think that Elysium's "flying tank" Oryx is a thinly disguised AHK?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

electric indigo said:


> I've seen enough chromed HKs, so I'll definitely try something different on this kit. How about Apache gunship olive drab, USMC lo-vis grey, or private contractor white (like the MNU equipment in "District 9").


Or Cylon markings.
The themes are so close anyway.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I was thinking this would be a great rescue ship with the appropriate colors and markings. Something in the Gerry Anderson color scheme.


----------

